# Whats in the boxes of 'The Bestiary' (loads of photos)



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Thought I'd do a mousey photo shoot of some of my mice. :lol: I'll keep adding new photos on here every now and then. -These mice are not for sale unless otherwise stated. 

This is just a few of the pretty/interesting ones.

A satin pied, which I don't know what colour she is: (any guesses? red/yellow? cinnamon?) 









Chocolate dutchy thing. 









Some pretty satin tri thing (chocolate I think?) 

















A tri could! (crimpy) 

















Satin tri









This handsome long-haired tri buck needs a loving home (4 weeks old in 5 days) £5

















Pied agouti growing out her funny coat (7 weeks old) 









iliac self:


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Awww, the third and fourth mice are just gorgeous!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

MORE PHOTOS!

Cream: 









Dark Cream: 









Iliac tri x blue tri litter:









Splashed litter: 








some fugly babies in the litter (fuzzy) 









A iliac tri satin cloud (crimpy) 









A blue tri cloud (cimpy) 









A cute black pied









Black tan (known as ADHD mouse and the only mouse to bite me during the photo shoot) 









and my most ugly mouse meets ADHD :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Remember Pinky and the Brain my two special hand raised mice? 
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12079

Well then: (at 15 days old) 
Pinky








Brain









and now! 
Pinky 

















and Brain (who is the proud daddy of the splashed litter in the previous post) 

















you'd hardly thing they are the same mice! 
thats all the photos for now


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Great pictures i love your splashed mice :love


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
They are beautiful and so well grown up.
If I didn't know,I wouldn't imagine that these are the same mice.
Fantastic.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

beautiful mice in tip top condition,done a good job.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I absolutely love the balance of colors on your tricolors. Sick with envy over the the two: satin tri could and the next one. The beige is so warm on those two.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Very pretty himi! I also love the dark cream, and curly tri!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you for all the nice responses!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Impressed with how good the dark cream looks. Also impressed at how well the hand raised mice turned out. Wow, I wouldn't have guessed. Although, my heart got stolen right away by your "handsome long-haired tri buck". Especially that second shot, with his floating halo, and adorable face.  (And I'm not at all interested in tri! lol)
Very nice!
Zanne


----------



## lotuslove93 (Mar 4, 2013)

how did you get or breed the curly hair ones?


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oooh, absolutely -stunning-, I love seeing your mice so, so much :lol: and those blue tris and splashes.. excuse me while I have a moment of melt-down squeeing over here


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

The crimpy tri mice are delicious. I could almost eat them! Envious now


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

derbyshire said:


> The crimpy tri mice are delicious. I could almost eat them! Envious now


thanks found a splashed crimpy and a blue splashed crimpy in the splashed litter with the fuzzies, 100% un-related line. go figure!



angelofwhimsy said:


> Oooh, absolutely -stunning-, I love seeing your mice so, so much :lol: and those blue tris and splashes.. excuse me while I have a moment of melt-down squeeing over here


thanks I'll be sure to put some blue tris aside for you, when these grow up and have bubs if you like? 



lotuslove93 said:


> how did you get or breed the curly hair ones?


pure luck? was trying to make my own long-haired blue broken line, and instead I got all these blue tris, and funny furred things. It's an astrex related gene if that helps. 
the line was as follows: 
long-haired (astrex line) broken x typey blue selfs = agouti litters. (one mum, two dads)
agouti (broken carrier) x show-linesy tris = brokens litters (two mums x one dad)
brokens x brokens = brokens, satins, tris, long-haired, crimpy, litters (three mums x one dad)
mixture of their offspring from the several litters/mums = more of the same. (including the odd red/yellow/cinimon thing, chocolate tri, blue tri etc)
so everything but blue broken :lol: not complaining though


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Let me know when you have surplus tri crimpy`s available ;-)


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

derbyshire said:


> Let me know when you have surplus tri crimpy`s available ;-)


will do, if I forget, I'll be certainly posting an advert on here for them.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I shall have to keep my eyes peeled then. Gorgeous little devils ;-)


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW I remember Pinky and the Brain! I had no idea they'd turn out so well. Clearly your dedication paid off!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Please! I live blue tris so much <3 this is why I adore fancy mice so (besides their lovely personalities of course!) - so many stunning colours and patterns!


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Those curly & long haired tris are making me want to make the trip up to Leicester to get some mice from you!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

MORE PHOTOS:

the ugly buglies just opened their eyes: 
white
















splashed









the cute fluffy splashed things: 
black 








blue


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

and the blue tri x iliac tri litter


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I love the fluffy bluue, and those tri are yummy~


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aww :love1


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning ^^ although stop calling the fuzzys ugly, they're cute in their own way darn it


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

angelofwhimsy said:


> Absolutely stunning ^^ although stop calling the fuzzys ugly, they're cute in their own way darn it


but they is uglies!

I never wanted fuzzies but now I have some I wanna keep em. just cus they are freaky :lol:


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

morning-star said:


> I never wanted fuzzies but now I have some I wanna keep em. just cus they are freaky :lol:


If I had the opportunity, I might get hairless/fuzzy hairless just as a pet, but I don't think I would want to breed them. They look strange, and kind of interesting at the same time :?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Erm. You just made me fall in love with splashed.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Seafolly said:


> Erm. You just made me fall in love with splashed.


splashed are lovely! I wasn't sure to start, but my partner liked them so we got some, and now I love them lol they can have such random and lovely patterns.

The long-haired tri boy has been sold to skye_29.

but I have a few other bucks (and one doe) still for sale if anyone wants
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=13176


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

They are all beautiful ...  loving the updated pics of pinky and brain they have matured in to gorgeous mice well done  loving the curly tri 

Jess who has just had the pinkies was one of yours and Eric the dad is one of your too


----------

